#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  Stand a Chance to get Sponsored to the Fin-tech Festival Singapore

## Beacon

Lankan Angel Network (LAN) together with KPMG and BOV Capital managed Digital Innovation Fund (DIF) is jointly running a program for the first time in order to empower local fintech startups. Selected companies from the first round will be mentored to apply for the Global Fintech Hackcelerator in Singapore. They will also get an opportunity to raise funding through BOV Capitals DIF and LAN. The winner of the local competition will be sponsored to attend Singapores largest fintech festival in 2018. This will be a great opportunity to get exposure in the region.


*Deadline:* Less than 4 days to go!*How to Apply:* Send in your business plan to [email protected] today.

----------

